# Il m'a cuisiné sur cette affaire



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
Cerco di tradurre il verbo "cuisiner" nel senso : "Il m'a cuisiné sur cette affaire".
Qui, "cuisiner" significa fare domande, spesso molte. E' un termine famigliare. 

Ma se traduco con : "Mi ha cucinato su questo affare", non mi suona molto italiano ma piuttosto come traduzione mal fatta dal francese. 



=> Qualche idea ?



Grazie dell'aiuto


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Interroger pour faire avouer.*

Cui:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cuisiner

Auguri.


----------



## brian

Ciao Giulia,

no, che io sappia _cucinare_ non viene usato in quel senso. Io propongo _torchiare_: _Mi ha *torchiato* (ben bene/per bene) su questi affari._

@Juan: Giulia est française (donc connait déjà la signification de _cuisiner_) et cherche une traduction en italien.


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Non sono mai contro un altro parere sulla definizione, anzi : se aiuta a capire meglio, benissimo 
E grazie per la traduzione, la cercavo dappertutto nella mia mente e su Internet, ma nulla 

La seule chose est que "cuisiner" s'utilise plus largement que dans le sens "interroger pour faire avouer", mais s'utilise dans le sens de "interroger" tout court. En tout cas, le dictionnaire sur lequel tu pointes le lien n'a probablement pas tenu compte de cette évolution de la langue....
En effet, un médecin en visite médicale pour l'administration te cuisine sur ton dossier médical : ici, tu n'as rien à avouer, sachant qu'un médecin n'est pas un policier ou un gendarme  Le médecin de l'administration te cuisine simplement pour connaitre ton dossier et rendre l'avis le plus adapté qu'il soit.  
Donc en fait, c'est complément de but "pour faire avouer" dans la définition qui me fait tiquer, pour le motif que je viens d'expliquer 
Et je dirais même que cuisiner serait plutôt : "interroger de manière approfondie", mais là encore, le but n'est pas forcément de faire avouer quelque chose à quelqu'un.


----------



## Necsus

Allora nel primo significato al _torchiare_ di Brian aggiungerei _'fare il terzo grado'_. E nel secondo significato probabilmente 'interrogare a fondo', 'fare mille domande', 'chiedere tutto il possibile' e simili.


----------



## Giulia2213

Mi piace pure "fare il terzo grado" 


Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

Necsus said:


> Allora nel primo significato al _torchiare_ di Brian aggiungerei _'fare il terzo grado'_. E nel secondo significato probabilmente 'interrogare a fondo', 'fare mille domande', 'chiedere tutto il possibile' e simili.


 Anche lo stesso "fare un interrogatorio" è usato in senso figurato nel caso in cui si abbia a che fare con una persona (talvolta indiscreta) che pone domande incalzanti.


----------

